# Enlisting in the Marine Corps at 20?



## ATG (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm 19 and currently a college student. I've been interested in enlisting in the marine corps reserve to help pay for school and also get my foot in the door when I apply for officer candidate school since my main goal is to be an officer. I've been wondering is this a good way to go about this?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2014)

Since this isn't your intro post, hopefully I don't get swatted down too hard.

It's Marine Corps not coprs
It's Marine Corps not corps
Yes, it matters.


----------



## ATG (Sep 4, 2014)

I know my keyboard has been acting up lately. Anyways is enlisting in the reserve first before going officer a good idea though?


----------



## digrar (Sep 4, 2014)

To the extent of your back space or delete key not working at all?

To hammer the point home, it matters.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 5, 2014)

Go talk to a recruiter.  They have the best information regarding the different paths you can take.  

For the record, I've never had a keyboard the intentionally mistypes things haha.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

Moved to Military, not a MARSOC/ MARSOF issue.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Since this isn't your intro post, hopefully I don't get swatted down too hard.


 
Nope. This is how it is supposed to work and you are a GO at this station.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 5, 2014)

Honest question, why do you want to be an Officer?

Nobody will shit on you (too much) for your answer but what you are under taking is a hell of a responsibility.  Some of the people you are putting yourself into a position to delegate tasks to have killed or have figured out interesting ways to kill more people than some lesser known  tropical diseases.  What makes you want to fill this niche?

Small hint, paying for school (as the major reason) is the answer no enlisted person ever wants to hear.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 5, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> Go talk to a recruiter.  They have the best information regarding the different paths you can take.
> 
> For the record, I've never had a keyboard the intentionally mistypes things haha.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the USMC recruit officers through a different process than their enlisted members?  I briefly explored that option before I saw the light and came over to the Army, but IIRC, it would have gone an entirely separate path (though an Officer Selection Officer) than the recruiting station...

I'll second @Mac_NZ 's question: figure out what motivates you to be a Marine and pursue it.  Having a career plan is a good thing; having one that involves you half-assing something you don't really want to do because it seems convenient at the moment, notsomuch.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

@ATG 

I have a serious question and I expect an answer. Prior to posting did you view these pages?
https://www.marines.com/becoming-a-...ted-to-officer/enlisted-commissioning-program


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 5, 2014)

:wall:


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> @ATG
> 
> I have a serious question and I expect an answer. Prior to posting did you view these pages?
> https://www.marines.com/becoming-a-...ted-to-officer/enlisted-commissioning-program



ECP is only for active duty and active reserves. It does not apply to a traditional reservist. RECP he does not qualify for as he does not meet the age requirement (yet) and requires three years in the SMCR or AD.

That said, depending on your year in school, you may be eligible still for NROTC or PLC. If your school does not offer NROTC, PLC may be the best route for you to go. Unless you have your heart on being enlisted first in the reserves, you won't gain much out of it IMO and depending on when you could leave for boot and the job you choose, you may end up going to boot camp one summer and then ITB the next (if you choose infantry). If you chose a job other than grunt, you may go to boot camp and MCT one summer and then your A-school the following summer. By that time you could have been commissioned and on your way to TBS.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> post snipped


 
I think you missed the point of my post.


----------



## ATG (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not joining the Marine Corps just for school. My reason for joining the Marines especially being an officer is to gain confidence in myself (not that I don't have any) and to show others my ability that I've never had a chance to do. I come from a place where there were not that many people that believed in me and I'm not saying I want to prove them wrong, but to show them I'm not just another person from the streets. Being a Marine Officer is not about how many medals or accommodations I get it's more about me achieving something I thought I never will be able to. I know most of you are gonna rip on me for this, but this is my reason for be a Marine and especially a Marine Officer.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

So, is that a "No" on my earlier question? You didn't view those links?


----------



## ATG (Sep 5, 2014)

Dude I viewed those links when I first started to look into the Marine Corps.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2014)

@ATG,

First of all, I am not going to attack you for your reasons for wanting to go into the Marine Corps. We all have our personal reasons for joining.

With that said, entering for the purposes of gaining self-confidence is not necessarily a very good reason. I want to give a little background on myself. I enlisted at 17 and had to have my father sign off on it because I was too young. When I went to MEPS, I was 5’6’’ and 114 pounds. I was three pounds too light so my recruiter had me eat bananas and peanut butter until I couldn’t eat anything else in order to make the weight limit. Just to let you know, when I graduated boot camp, I was a whopping 127 pounds and was assigned as a machine gunner.

I’m not sure of how much you have actually looked into boot camp, but none of the obstacle courses are very user friendly for someone that was as small as I was. However, I thrived on them and never held a position lower than being within the top five finishers.

Now, my parents signed for me, but they didn’t really want me joining. My grandparents all told me there was no way that I would make it through boot camp because their oldest son lasted three weeks at MCRD and was sent home. At the time, he was 6’2” and 230 pounds…so they saw that their “big” boy couldn’t make it so there was no way that “little ole me” was going to succeed. Was that a motivator for me to complete boot camp???...no, but, it was a perk once I went home and they saw that I succeeded.

I didn’t go to boot camp in order to gain confidence in myself or in order to gain it in the eyes of others. I already knew what I was capable of. I didn’t need reinforcement from others. Boot camp will not instill confidence in you…you either have it…or you don’t. Some may have different opinions. Many go there believing that you will go there and be “forced to succeed” because you can’t just “quit” and walk out. Well, in today’s environment when there are cutbacks being made due to budgetary restraints and personnel issues, you have to really “want” to be there. I will be the first to admit that once you accomplish certain things while in book camp, you will gain confidence within, but that isn’t generally the reason for going.

You have to truly want to “embrace the suck” or you will be a miserable individual. Look that phrase up and see if that is what you want and are willing to do. Again, going in to gain self-confidence truly isn’t a great reason for wanting to join.

As to being a leader, they can teach you some mechanics of it…give you some tools to make you better, but you need to have some leadership ability before that. A lack of confidence isn’t a good way to start.

Just some thoughts…you can take them or leave them. Good luck.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> Dude I viewed those links when I first started to look into the Marine Corps.


 
"Dude?" We know each other? We're familiar now?

I don't believe you and here's why: You'd have either had better questions, some answers, or could have said "I looked at XXXX and could anyone tell me YYYYY." At best you are 100% correct but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline.

I was an officer, Army, and technically still am (like everyone who commissions minus those who resign). Let me explain something to you, Dude. You don't know as much as you think you know. First the Recon to MARSOC thread and now this? Bro Bro, you need a reality check. You need to forget whatever visions and pretensions you have about being an officer, because reality is a "bit" different. I was enlisted for 7 years before I went to OCS and I had a lot to learn...and still would if I were in uniform. At 19 you don't even know yourself, so you want to go off and lead men and women? You want parents to entrust their sons and daughters to you so you can prove something to someone? Homeboy, you are out of your mind.

Brodie, pull your head out of your ass and find some self esteem. There is a reason it is called SELF esteem and right now you couldn't fill a thimble with yours, but you want to lead Marines? Homeboy, ain't nobody got time for 'dat, least of all the branches of the United States military.


----------



## ATG (Sep 5, 2014)

@Freefalling So what are you trying to say homeboy I can't be a Marine Officer? And another thing you know how I already looked at those links because back in highschool was when I made the decision to be a Marine Officer and when I talked to a OSO last year when I first started college he told me about PLC and I asked him questions then. Also what do you mean by "At best I'm 100% correct, but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline?


----------



## CDG (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> @Freefalling So what are you trying to say homeboy I can't be a Marine Officer? And another thing you know how I already looked at those links because back in highschool was when I made the decision to be a Marine Officer and when I talked to a OSO last year when I first started college he told me about PLC and I asked him questions then. Also what do you mean by "At best I'm 100% correct, but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline?


 
I'm not a Marine, but I am an enlisted guy, and we sometimes work with Marine units, which means we work for Marine officers.  As someone who has the potential, no matter how small, of someday having to take an order from you, I'm asking you to just stop.  Don't be an officer. Don't even join the military.  Grow up and learn how things work first.  Right now you're nothing more than a fucking college punk who runs his suck way too much. You don't deserve to wear the uniform, much less lead those of us who do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> @Freefalling So what are you trying to say homeboy I can't be a Marine Officer? And another thing you know how I already looked at those links because back in highschool was when I made the decision to be a Marine Officer and when I talked to a OSO last year when I first started college he told me about PLC and I asked him questions then. Also what do you mean by "At best I'm 100% correct, but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline?


Sigh -

Sad that you may likely have already sealed your own fate here, to see men piss away the knowledge and resources of this board is always so frustrating to me, I'd have given about anything to have "this" when I was in. 

If you only understood the bridges you were burning before you even started your journey.

There is nothing more I can say to help you now. Best of luck.


----------



## Board and Seize (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG,

Two words of advice for you: stop digging.  As in, when you are trying to get out of a hole, the first step is to STOP DIGGING.  You may have missed the sticky sarcasm dripping off of Freefalling's post.  He was making a point.  In this community, you don't want to show your ass before you even get started.  For example, getting exasperated and calling people you don't know, but are assuredly far superior (in rank, experience, maturity, etc.) to you things like Dude.

Here's your recipe for success here:

1. Stop digging. 
2. Take a deep breath, and relax.
3. Remember that the people here constitute the very cream of the crop when it comes to the career you want to enter.
4. Apologize to anyone you have offended.
5. Post like an adult (without wild emotion, spell-check, grammar-check)
6. Move forward, having recovered out of the flat spin you are currently in.

I don't usually get involved in these threads.  Consider this as some friendly, but serious advice.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 5, 2014)

I love watching a good train wreck...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2014)

0699 said:


> I love watching a good train wreck...



I know....right! This is turning more bloody than a DOA I had the other day.:wall:. I hope this kid un-fucks himself. I was just talking about this with my bro the other day. When we went in, there was no Shadowspear, no internet. We had to figure shit out ourselves. My pop filled me in on Jump School that he attended in "70". I got there, it was not the same. Kids these days have all of this info and they still manage to screw the pooch. I hate seeing blood baths.

F.M.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> ...We had to figure shit out ourselves...


 
I may be out on a limb by myself...but, sometimes I wish it was still that way. When you went in, you made it on pure "grit and determination." You learned how to take things as they came and in many ways -- you learned the art of true perseverance.

Don't misunderstand me...I think that many can make informed decisions today -- before joining -- that saves them and the military a lot of aggravation. But, there is just something about "not knowing" what to expect that kept me going. If for nothing else, I wanted to simply be able to face the "next challenge" and overcome it.

Sorry for the hijack....


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm going to temporarily overlook the dumb shit that's come out of your mouth for a second and attempt to identify what you're trying to accomplish.  However, first and foremost, you will accomplish nothing if you try to get into a dick measuring battle here.  It can impact you in negative ways that you never even thought were possible. 

So, let's look at your question really quick.  You want to know if enlisting in the Marines is a good idea to get your "foot in the door," to becoming an Officer.  However, you've stated that you've already done your research and spoken with an Officer Recruiter regarding PLC.  I can tell you right now that your attitude is going to get you destroyed if you decide to join in any form.  However, you shouldn't be asking if it's a good idea or not.  A good idea is a matter of opinion.  What you need to decide is what you personally want for yourself, and then ask if it is feasible.  In order to find out if it is feasible, you need to speak with a recruiter.  As for the "foot in the door," idea.  You apparently have a very poor misconception about how things work.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't believe I am going to defend the kid, but,



ATG said:


> I've been wondering is this a good way to go about this?





fox1371 said:


> However, what you SHOULD be asking, is not whether it's a good idea or not. .


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay, so picture someone trying to do sign language while jump...

Alright, her hands are going up and down because she's jumping. Your eyes are trying to keep...

Ah, what's the use? Good luck Marines.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 5, 2014)

Typed up what I was trying to say incorrectly...fixed it.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Okay, so picture someone trying to do sign language while jump...
> 
> Alright, her hands are going up and down because she's jumping. Your eyes are trying to keep...
> 
> Ah, what's the use? Good luck Marines.


Woman jumping....we all know where your eyes are.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> @Freefalling So what are you trying to say homeboy I can't be a Marine Officer? And another thing you know how I already looked at those links because back in highschool was when I made the decision to be a Marine Officer and when I talked to a OSO last year when I first started college he told me about PLC and I asked him questions then. Also what do you mean by "At best I'm 100% correct, but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline?


 
_Dude? Homeboy? _You are disrespectful and arrogant. You won't last one fuckin minute in the Corps.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> Dude I viewed those links when I first started to look into the Marine Corps.



I suggest you heed the advice of everyone in this thread. 

Do not join my beautiful Marine Corps. With the attitude you have displayed here your soul would be ripped out your heart and crushed. 

Dude.


----------



## ATG (Sep 5, 2014)

@Ocoka One I called @Freefalling homeboy cause that's what he called me.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> I'm 19 and currently a college student. I've been interested in enlisting in the Marine corps reserve to help pay for school and also get my foot in the door when I apply for officer candidate school since my main goal is to be an officer. I've been wondering is this a good way to go about this?


----------



## ATG (Sep 5, 2014)

@Freefalling Also I would like to apologize to for that type of behavior. I was getting frustrated, but I know people are gonna still rip me for the attitude I have.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 5, 2014)

ATG said:


> I'm not joining the Marine Corps just for school. My reason for joining the Marines especially being an officer is to gain confidence in myself (not that I don't have any) and to show others my ability that I've never had a chance to do. I come from a place where there were not that many people that believed in me and I'm not saying I want to prove them wrong, but to show them I'm not just another person from the streets. Being a Marine Officer is not about how many medals or accommodations I get it's more about me achieving something I thought I never will be able to. I know most of you are gonna rip on me for this, but this is my reason for be a Marine and especially a Marine Officer.





ATG said:


> @Freefalling So what are you trying to say homeboy I can't be a Marine Officer? And another thing you know how I already looked at those links because back in highschool was when I made the decision to be a Marine Officer and when I talked to a OSO last year when I first started college he told me about PLC and I asked him questions then. Also what do you mean by "At best I'm 100% correct, but communicate like Helen Keller on a trampoline?



May I interject here?

ATG, you are one immature, whiny college punk.  

You have no idea what frustration is.  

A bunch of board members writing non-nice things on a computer is nothing compared to the ass-ripping you will get from your your unit.  

You want to enlist and be an officer?  You want to gain confidence?   What you show is arrogance.

Being a Marine Officer is "not about me achieving something I thought I never will be able to".  It's not about you at all.

"Not that many people believed in me"...Gee, I wonder why?

Show some maturity.  Show some professionalism in the face of criticism.   Demonstrate leadership.

You are lucky you aren't in my squad.  I would square your shit away in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think we're done here.  @ATG you're making me think that you lack the maturity and life skills to be a decent member of this site, much less an officer of Marines. 

Get it together or you're gone.  There will be no further warnings and no more chances.

Thread closed.


----------

